# Springer DH zerstört! Hinterfotziges Verhalten einiger CCler!!



## SlaytanicDH (21. April 2005)

Was mussten wir letztens voller Wut feststellen?.....Fast schon obligatorisch
waren das Roadgap, der Double, sowie zwei Kicker (_alle am Springer DH_), für deren Erbau WIR Stunden investiert hatten, von niveaulosen Neidern aus unseren eigen Reihen zerstört worden!!

Hätte die Forstbehörde diese Spots zerstört , wäre dies Alltag im Wald gewesen. Dieser Fall jedoch ist etwas anderes..

Die Spots waren alle einfach umfahrbar für die CCler und andere Bergabschleicher und, ja fast schon unglaublich, von den 
in der Nähe arbeitenden Forstarbeitern tolleriert sowie von Wanderern freundlich aufgenommen  !!!!!

Doch es war einfach zu perfekt; diesmal stellten sich offensichtlich die CCler quer, wobei ich mit CClern ausdrücklich nicht alle Anhänger dieser Disziplin meine bzw. über einen Kamm scheren will!

Man müsste  mir zustimmen, dass die Interpretation des Bikens bei Downhillern den CClern eindeutig mehr Akzeptanz entgegenbringt, als die Bikephilosophie der CCler den Downhillern, oder etwa nicht ???

Worauf ich hinaus will ist, dass wir uns als Ausüber der "selben" Sportart nicht gegenseitig behindern sollten, sonder dieses vielmehr ausdiskutieren und uns ergänzen müssten !??!!

****in hell; wie kann es unter Bikern nur so viel Intolleranz (aus Neid?)
geben??? Der ****ing Wald ist für alle da!!!

SlaytanicDH  (bzw. wahrscheinlich die meisten Biker) wäre auf jeden Fall für für eine "Symbiose" zwischen allen Auslegungen des Mountainbikens. 

Dies mag für einige überholt klingen, ist jedoch meiner Meinung nach die einzige konstruktive Lösung .....und die Diskussion darüber wurde noch nie richtig zu Ende gebracht.
*Was sagt ihr zum vieldiskutierten Thema "Verhältnis zwischen CClern und
der FR/DH-Connection"??? Bitte nur faire/durchdachte Beiträge !!*Danke.


----------



## Edith L. (21. April 2005)

SlaytanicDH schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte nur faire/durchdachte Beiträge !![/B]Danke.


In Anbetracht Deiner gewählten Kraftausdrücke dürfte dies verständlicherweise wohl erst einmal schwerfallen!
Ich rate daher vorab zu einer Editierung Deines Beitrages diesbezüglich an, um überhaupt die Voraussetzungen für eine sachliche Grundlage der von Dir gewünschten Diskussion zu schaffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (21. April 2005)

Am Wochendende machte ich meine Runde durch den Wald. Mindestens 3 Mal musste ich die DH abbrechen weil man mehrere Hügel/Rampen auf die Strecke gebaut wurden. Keine schöne Angelegenheit den bei den 2 ersten endete ich nahe auf dem Boden.

Sprünge sind nicht mein Ding. Kann nichts damit anfangen. Andere (wie mein Vorredner) ja.

Ich werde jetzt nicht mit eine Schaufel jede Rampe auf meiner Strecke plattschaufeln. Aber dafür bleiben mir diese Abfahrten verbahnt oder muß sie bremsend im Slalom runterfahren was den Sinn der Sache zernichtet. 

Die DHler sind vermütlich Schüler und wir werden uns sicher nicht kreuzen. Die Spots um sowas zu bauen sind hier auch echt wenige, also verstehe ich, dass jeder kleinen Hügel hier benutzt wird. Doch zu eine Einigung wird es sicher nicht kommen.

Dies ist nicht eine Rechtfertigung der Zerstörung von Rampen. Doch ich wollte nur beitragen, dass es von der andere Seite auch unzufriedstellen sein kann.

mfG

Christian


----------



## SlaytanicDH (21. April 2005)

@Eddie L.:
Schade, ich dachte, mit diesem Thread könnte man sich vernünftig verständigen... Du scheinst jedoch voreingenommen in diesen Thread gegeangen zu sein, da du von KRAFTWÖRTERN sprichst, die ich gewählt hätte, und dies gleich versuchst dazu zu nutzen, um andere Biker aus dem Thread zu scheuchen... That ain't fair !! Egal, so etwas dachte ich mir schon, möchte trotzdem an alle anderen Biker appellieren, ihren Senf dazu zu geben. Diesbezüglich sorry wegen der "Kraftwörter"...
@Christian74:
Nicht umfahrbare Sprünge sind meiner Meinung auch nicht okay, was ich aber auch erwähnt habe!


----------



## hollow (21. April 2005)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Am Wochendende machte ich meine Runde durch den Wald. Mindestens 3 Mal musste ich die DH abbrechen weil man mehrere Hügel/Rampen auf die Strecke gebaut wurden. Keine schöne Angelegenheit den bei den 2 ersten endete ich nahe auf dem Boden.



wenn du, auf den downhill strecken, eine so hohe affinität mit dem boden zeigst dann empfehle ich dir: verscheib deinen ?dh? auf die wege? da fährst du schnell und du hast keine hindernisse im weg 





			
				Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde jetzt nicht mit eine Schaufel jede Rampe auf meiner Strecke plattschaufeln. Aber dafür bleiben mir diese Abfahrten verbahnt oder muß sie bremsend im Slalom runterfahren was den Sinn der Sache zernichtet.



ich glaube hier liegt dir eine fehlinformation vor. Beim downhill bzw. freeride  ist es eigentlich üblich eine hügelige piste mit kickern oder gaps zu fahren?vielleicht gehörst du wie oben genannt einfach nicht auf diese strecken? 



			
				Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Die DHler sind vermütlich Schüler und wir werden uns *sicher nicht* kreuzen.



danke dass du das genannt hast! diese feststellung macht weiteres dikutiern fast unnötig, respekt! Masterargument überhaupt!
und hast du nur mal so vielleicht schon einmal gehört, dass wenn man sich ?kreuzen? will ein treffen ausgemacht werden könnte? 




			
				Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Spots um sowas zu bauen sind hier auch echt wenige [?]



liegen hier auch fehlinformationen der anglizismen vor?
Wenn nein erkläre diesen satz bitte, ich verstehe ihn nicht.




			
				Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch zu eine Einigung wird es sicher nicht kommen.



und warum deiner meinung nach nicht? Ich sehe da kein problem oder ähnliches.
Die ccler bleiben auf den wegen/ihren tracks oder whatever und dh?ler auf ihren.


----------



## Edith L. (21. April 2005)

SlaytanicDH schrieb:
			
		

> @Eddie L.:
> Schade, ich dachte, mit diesem Thread könnte man sich vernünftig verständigen... Du scheinst jedoch voreingenommen in diesen Thread gegeangen zu sein, da du von KRAFTWÖRTERN sprichst, die ich gewählt hätte, und dies gleich versuchst dazu zu nutzen, um andere Biker aus dem Thread zu scheuchen... That ain't fair !! Egal, so etwas dachte ich mir schon, möchte trotzdem an alle anderen Biker appellieren, ihren Senf dazu zu geben.


Mmmh, ich finde meinen Beitrag nun selbst nach wiederholtem Lesen  überhaupt nicht voreingenommen, sondern eher der von Dir angedachten Diskussion dienlich und zweckbehaftet! 
Es sollte erkennbar lediglich einem möglicherweise absehbaren fruchtlosen Austausch gegenseitiger Befindlichkeiten vorgebeugt werden. 
Ansonsten bliebe nämlich zu befürchten, dass unser Freund der "Hoppelhase"  hier erscheint und Deinem Ansinnen ein schnelles Ende bereitet!
Deine Annahme, ich hätte mit meinem Beitrag beabsichtigt andere Biker aus dem thread zu verscheuchen, ist nicht nachvollziehbar und insoweit ebenso fehlgehend. 
Schade, dass dies für Dich nicht erkennbar ist und wohl noch Deinem aufgewühlten Inneren zuzurechnen ist. 
Mögen wir die von Dir erhoffte Diskussion jedoch nicht mit diesen Belanglosigkeiten überfrachten und dies hiermit abschliessen. Gleichwohl sei mir diese Replik gestattet.



			
				SlaytanicDH schrieb:
			
		

> Diesbezüglich sorry wegen der "Kraftwörter"...


----------



## SlaytanicDH (21. April 2005)

Ich probiere es ein letztes Mal: Lieber Eddie; werde doch nicht gleich pampig 
und lass' unqualifizierte Kommentare stecken! Ich will mich hier mit niemandem anlegen, sondern lediglich auf eine Diskussion hinaus...
@Hoppelhase: Hab bitte ein wenig Geduld ;-)
Bitte nur noch Fachargumente...man,man,so schwierig kann das doch nicht sein...ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf...ich mit meinem aufgewühlten Inneren.. ;-) RIDE ON !


----------



## Edith L. (21. April 2005)

SlaytanicDH schrieb:
			
		

> Ich probiere es ein letztes Mal: Lieber Eddie; werde doch nicht gleich pampig


  


			
				SlaytanicDH schrieb:
			
		

> und lass' unqualifizierte Kommentare stecken!


  


			
				SlaytanicDH schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will mich hier mit niemandem anlegen, sondern lediglich auf eine Diskussion hinaus...


 So und nun geb ich Dir mal nen guten Tipp mit auf den Weg, mein junger Freund! Eine beabsichtigte Diskussion beginnt man nicht damit, dass man seinen erst noch zu findenden Diskussionspartner vorab erst einmal komplett unsachlich durchbeleidigt. Mit der Art und Weise Deines Eingangspost hast Du selbst bereits die Grundlage dafür gelegt, dass Deine Diskussion bereits im Keim zu ersticken droht.

Und bevor ich jetzt pampig werde und mich an Deiner Diskussion tatsächlich noch ereifern könnte, wünsche ich Dir hier auch für die Zukunft noch Viel Spass!


----------



## hollow (21. April 2005)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> So und nun geb ich Dir mal nen guten Tipp mit auf den Weg, mein junger Freund! Eine beabsichtigte Diskussion beginnt man nicht damit, dass man seinen erst noch zu findenden Diskussionspartner vorab erst einmal komplett unsachlich durchbeleidigt. Mit der Art und Weise Deines Eingangspost hast Du selbst bereits die Grundlage dafür gelegt, dass Deine Diskussion bereits im Keim zu ersticken droht.



erstens gebe ich dir mal einen tipp, "mein freund"... slaytanic kann seine diskussion so beginnen wie ER möchte, da wir in einem mehr oder weniger aufgeklärten land mit freier meinungsäußerung leben. 

und zweitens ist seine verärgerung zu 100% verständlich da wir/er vier stunden gebraucht haben um EIN gap zu bauen (welches dazu auch noch perfekt geshaped war) und irgendwelche cc spacken ankommen und dieses werk binnen einer viertel stunde abreissen nur weil sie dort dann mal eine kurve fahren müssten oder weil sie angst haben dass sie selber nicht mehr im deister biken dürfen wenn irgend jemand diese sprünge sieht. lächerliches verhalten deiner/ihrerseits.


----------



## Running Man (21. April 2005)

SlaytanicDH schrieb:
			
		

> Ich probiere es ein letztes Mal: Lieber Eddie; werde doch nicht gleich pampig
> und lass' unqualifizierte Kommentare stecken! Ich will mich hier mit niemandem anlegen, sondern lediglich auf eine Diskussion hinaus...
> @Hoppelhase: Hab bitte ein wenig Geduld ;-)
> Bitte nur noch Fachargumente...man,man,so schwierig kann das doch nicht sein...ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf...ich mit meinem aufgewühlten Inneren.. ;-) RIDE ON !




Ich muß Eddie L. zustimmen. Deine Beiträge lassen keinerlei ernste Absicht erkennen, eine sachliche Diskussion führen zu wollen. Ich glaube eher, Du hörst Dich selbst gerne Reden (respektive, liest Du gerne selbst was Du so vom Stapel lässt). Versuch Dir mal eine vernünftige Diskussionskultur anzueignen, sonst geht der thread weiterhin ungebremst den Berg hinunter (oder hätte ich besser downhill sagen sollen?) und zerschellt, ohne dass es jemanden interessiert. 


Gruß, Running


----------



## Running Man (21. April 2005)

hollow schrieb:
			
		

> erstens gebe ich dir mal einen tipp, "mein freund"... slaytanic kann seine diskussion so beginnen wie ER möchte, da wir in einem mehr oder weniger aufgeklärten land mit freier meinungsäußerung leben.
> 
> und zweitens ist seine verärgerung zu 100% verständlich da wir/er vier stunden gebraucht haben um EIN gap zu bauen (welches dazu auch noch perfekt geshaped war) und irgendwelche cc spacken ankommen und dieses werk binnen einer viertel stunde abreissen nur weil sie dort dann mal eine kurve fahren müssten oder weil sie angst haben dass sie selber nicht mehr im deister biken dürfen wenn irgend jemand diese sprünge sieht. lächerliches verhalten deiner/ihrerseits.



Beiträge dieser Art zeigen deutlich das geringe Niveau der selbsternannten DH Experten. Den Ruf den DH'ler haben, spiegelt sich im zitierten Beitrag eindrucksvoll wieder. 

Dein Nickname ist bei Dir tatsächlich Programm! 

Gruß, Running


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (21. April 2005)

hollow schrieb:
			
		

> da wir/er vier stunden gebraucht haben um EIN gap zu bauen (welches dazu auch noch perfekt geshaped war)



Übung macht die Meister   

 

Schöne Grüße von einem der die Dinger umfährt -  weil ich nicht wahnsinnig bin    Ich lasse sie aber so wie sie sind - nach dem umfahren   


Schöne Grüße 

Hitzi


----------



## Deleted 28330 (21. April 2005)

Gruß an hollow und SlaytanicDH!
irgendwie kommt hier nichts sinnvolles zustande. ich vermute, dass das man auch von den zerstörern der sprünge nicht erwarten kann, eine diskussion zu führen, die zu etwas führt (wie sich bereits zu einem früheren zeitpunkt gezeigt hat). 
es fällt auf, dass einige  der cc-fraktion in diesem thread versuchen, uns freerider als wildgewordene schwachköpfe bloßzustellen (warum nur?).
ansonsten gilt, wer etwas baut, muss damit rechnen, dass es gleich zerstört wird. schade um die ganze arbeit, aber nur wer es immer wieder versucht, hat die chance, dass es irgenwann stehen bleilbt. beim grabweg wird zum beispiel immer wieder was zerstört.


----------



## Hitzi (21. April 2005)

Wer trichtert Euch denn ständig ein, dass es die CC-Fraktion wäre???????      

Und müssen es ständig welche aus diesem Forum sein?????      

Es gibt genügend andere Menschen und Arbeiter im Wald......

Verstehe ich alles nicht.......

Schöne Grüße


Hitzi


----------



## Running Man (21. April 2005)

alex m. schrieb:
			
		

> es fällt auf, dass einige  der cc-fraktion in diesem thread versuchen, uns freerider als wildgewordene schwachköpfe bloßzustellen (warum nur?)



Ich glaube das tut der Großteil doch selbst. Die Bestätigung dafür wurde in den jeweiligen Beiträgen unaufgefordert geliefert. 


Gruß, Running


----------



## Deleted 28330 (21. April 2005)

Running Man schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube das tut der Großteil doch selbst. Die Bestätigung dafür wurde in den jeweiligen Beiträgen unaufgefordert geliefert.
> 
> 
> Gruß, Running


genau sowas meinte ich. 

@Hitzi: ein cc-radfahrer aus springe hat vor unseren augen versucht, einen sprung zu zerstören. muss jetzt aber nicht heißen, dass er es war, der alles zerstört hat (kann aber gut sein). den waldarbeitern ist es egal, was wir im wald treiben. wir standen am road-gap, die haben uns gesehen und keinen ton von sich gegeben.


----------



## Rabbit (21. April 2005)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten bliebe nämlich zu befürchten, dass unser Freund der "Hoppelhase"  hier erscheint und Deinem Ansinnen ein schnelles Ende bereitet!


Und da ist "er" auch schon 

Ich will nun einmal den Versuch wagen, und dies fällt sicher, da muß ich Eddie und auch Running Man (Gruß an den Bodensee  ) uneingeschränkt Recht geben, in Anbetracht der provokatiken Formulierung des Eingangsbeitrages nicht unbedingt leicht, hier sachlich Stellung zu nehmen.

Nun gut, in bereits erwähntem Eingangsbeitrag wird zunächst einmal einfach so in den Raum gestellt auf Grund eines, ich zitiere, _hinterfotzigen_ Verhaltens einiger CC'ler, die weiterhin als niveaulose Neider aus "unseren" eigen Reihen betitelt werden, sei ein sog. DH Spot zerstört worden!!
Ob dieses tatsächlich den Tatsachen entspricht wird leider durch keinerlei weiterer Hinweise oder Informationen auf die Umstände, etwa Indizien oder Zeugen, untermauert die diesen Tatbestand wahrscheinlich machen könnten.
Das animiert nun natürlich jeden CC'ler sofort sachlich in diese vom Autor erwünschte Diskussion einzusteigen ... 

Später dann plädiert der Autor für eine "Symbiose" zwischen allen Auslegungen des Mountainbikens, wobei sich der Autor unter dieser Symbiose vorstellt, daß der CC'ler ja Sprünge umfahren könne.
Schlage ich nun im Wörterbuch nach, so finde ich folgende Definition zum Begriff der Symbiose:
*Symbiose*, die; -, -n [sü ..] _<griech.>_ Biol. _dauerndes Zusammenleben von zwei verschiedenartigen Lebewesen zum beiderseitigen Nutzen ..._
Nun frage ich mich, wo denn der Nutzen des CC'ler bei dieser vermeintlichen Symbiose liegen soll. Konnte er doch bisher den in Jahrzehnten entstanden Trail in einem Flow (um auch mal wieder eines dieser modernen Anglizismen zu nutzen) hinunter"surfen", so wird er in diesem Flow nun plötzlich gestört, weil einige MTB'ler, einer anderen Auslegeung dieses Sportes folgend, es für sinnvoll erachteten diesen Trail *in ihrem Sinne* zu Perfektionieren indem man fette Rampen, Sprünge und Kicker einbaut ...
Oh, und man ist dabei ja so Kollegial gewesen und hat extra noch einen sog. Chickenway für die, ich zitiere - CC'ler und andere Bergabschleicher -, angelegt, damit diese die neuen Hindernisse umfahren können!

Nun frage ich mich auch, ob zuvor mal einer der CC'ler gefragt wurde ob sie diesen terraformenden Eingriff in den natürlichen Verlauf des Trails befürworten würden?

Grundsätzlich werden wir hier sicher keine Einigung oder sachliche Diskussion  erreichen können, solange irgendwelche selbsternannten Terraformer mit der Schaufel in den Wald ziehen und dort, überwiegend illegeal (und darüber muß wohl wirklich nicht diskutuert werden), irgendwelche Bauwerke errichten.

Und eine weitere Anmerkung sei mir noch erlaubt: Viele der Trails auf denen plötzlich Rampen, Kicker, Doubles und ähnliches wie Pilze aus dem Boden sprießen wurden von den vermeintlich bergabschleichenden CC'lern schon befahren, bevor es die meißten der von euch sich zu den DH'ler bekennenden Personen noch gar nicht gab!
Da sei die Frage gestattet, wer hier wessen "Spots" zerstört?!

Ich hoffe meine Ausführungen regen zum Nachdenken an!

Gruß,
der "Hoppelhase"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote-Locke (21. April 2005)

Moin,

@Rabbit 

DU SPRICHST MIR AUS DER SEELE!!!  

Erstma!


----------



## Acki (22. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen !
Ich bin selbst "Freerider" und "Downhiller". Allerdings kann ich die CC fahrenden Kollegen aus der Gegend von Springe sehr gut verstehen. Ich kenne sie nämlich.
Die sind froh, dass sie dort vom Förster toleriert werden. Dies kann sich jedoch ändern, wenn dort plötzlich Rampen aus dem Boden sprießen.

Wie von Rabbit schon erwähnt, stand dort seit Urzeiten nie eine Rampe.
Deshalb kann ich gut verstehen, dass sie diese wieder einreißen.

Ich meine, das Freeride-Gebiet liegt auf der Wennigser Seite ( Grabweg etc. ) und ist absolut ausreichend.

Außerdem kann man am Jägerstieg nach Springe runter ja auch die Grenzen der Geschwindigkeit ausloten. Da hat man dann eben mal keine Sprünge.

Ich stehe als "Downhiller" jedenfalls hinter den "CC-lern".

Die machen bei uns keine Rampen kaputt-Wir machen deren Trails nicht mit Rampen kaputt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Christian_74 (22. April 2005)

Wollte mal antworten, doch die Beiträge von Harry "Hoppelhase" (pass auf Harry, dass der Nick dir nicht kleben bleibt  ) und Acki sagen schon alles, was ich sagen wollte und dann noch schöner geschrieben als ich es hätte machen können (zur Freude der vielen Verteidiger der deutsche Sprache hier  ).

Nur eins kann ich dazufügen. @Hollow, sicherlich kennst du die Plätze wo ich fahre nicht. Denn Downhill-Strecken (schon wieder diese unverständliche Anglisismen  ) gibt es hier im nördlichen Teil HH soviel wie Eisdielen im Nordpol. Wenn man 30 Höhenmeter in eine Abfahrt hat, ist das schon viel. Ist doch vorzusehen, dass sich DHler und CCler (und was alles andere so tolle Fraktionen  gibt) unvermeidlich auf den wenigen Hügeln treffen werden. Diesbezüglich siehe wieder den Post von Rabbit.

Grüsse.


----------



## Edith L. (22. April 2005)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will nun einmal den Versuch wagen,.......
> .....
> Nun frage ich mich auch, ob zuvor mal einer der CC'ler gefragt wurde ob sie diesen terraformenden Eingriff in den natürlichen Verlauf des Trails befürworten würden?
> .......
> ...



Deinen Ausführungen kann ich nur vollumfänglich zustimmen! 

Genau aufgrund eines solchen Terraformings der NewKidsintheWood (Man verzeihe mir diese Bezeichnung) wurde hier im örtlichen Umfeld ein bisher altgedienter, -bekannter und geduldeter Spot für alle sonstigen Nutzer komplett zerstört und anschliessend verständlicherweise durch baumquerlegende Massnahmen des Forstamtes absehbar für längere Zeit dichtgemacht! 

Aufgrund eines solchen Verhaltens einem übergreifenden Appell des gegenseitigen Ergänzens zu folgen, fällt jedenfalls mir eher schwer. Insbesondere bevor nicht die Einsicht besteht, eigene Unzulänglichkeiten vorab aufzuarbeiten und nicht immer ersteinmal lauthals die Schuld bei anderen zu suchen. Vorallem nicht in dieser Art und Weise!

Es ist daher wenig verwunderlich, dass anstatt von Durchhalteparolen und/oder Bündnissen daher eher mit Gegenwind aus den vermeintlich als eigen erachteten Reihen gerechnet werden kann.

Eurer Problem wird daher wohl weniger darin liegen, dass böse fremde Biker die mühevoll im eigenen Schweiss errichteten Bauwerke aus Neid (?) einreissen, sondern es möglichweise daran liegt, dass Eure Erdbewegungen vielleicht an Ort und Stelle nicht wirklich so richtig zulässig und durch Dritte beseitigt worden sind? Mag dies möglicherweise auch daran liegen, wie Rabbit die Situation darstellt.
Bis auf eine pauschale Behauptung seit Ihr den Beweis eurer Vermutung bisher auch schuldig geblieben.
Vielleicht seit Ihr aber auch nur Opfer Eurer eigenen Bikergattung geworden und einem anderen Terraformingversuch unterlegen?
Das solltet Ihr vielleicht erstmal abklären, bevor man sich im Unrecht auf eine Gleichbehandlung beruft. 

Hier im ibc-Forum gab es in der Vergangenheit bereits mehrfach interessante und vorallem in tatsächlicher als auch in rechtlicher Sicht umfassende Diskussionen mit und zwischen den, ich nenne sie jetzt mal allumfassend "Nortshore-Errichtern"! Im Open Trails Bereich mal ein bisschen rumsuchen und sich kundig machen!       

@Hollow
Deine Auffassungen zum Umfanges und der Grenzen des Rechts der freien Meinungsäusserung wirkt arg bedenklich! 
In Art 5 I und II GG ist dieses Grundrecht übrigens dargestellt und auch für den juristisch unbedarften Laien bei gehöriger Anstrengung leicht nachvollziehbar.


Allen ein Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (22. April 2005)

mann mann mann, acki, sowas hab ich von dir nicht erwartet!  
ansonsten gilt: wir sind im recht, ihr im unrecht. ihr seht die situation nur aus eurem blickwinkel (außer acki). so jetzt macht mich fertig


----------



## djinges (22. April 2005)

bringt nichts​


----------



## lale (22. April 2005)

so jetzt gebe ich doch auch nochmal meinen mist dazu!

ich bin selber kein ccler, baue selber strecken und liebe es in der luft zu sein!
wenn ich die ganzen beiträge lese fällt mir auf das fast alle versuchen nicht zu diskutieren sonder nur die eigene meinung vertreten und auch auf ihr beharren!

ich kann die erbauer sehr gut verstehen wenn die viele arbeit in ein paar minuten wieder plat gemacht werden. zum anderen müssen alle dhler und freerider auch die ccler verstehen! denn nach dem deutschen gesetzt sind wir leider immer noch die verbrecher! alle zusammen sind wir im auge des försters mtbler das wir uns zum teil erheblich unterscheiden wird er nicht wissen.
was ich damit sagen will ist das wir mit unseren strecken nicht nur eigenes risiko eingehen sondern vielmehr die gefahr laufen den ruf und somit auch die fahrmöglichkeiten aller mtbler zu verschlechtern!

bei meinen strecken versuche ich aus dem grund so wenig wie möglich aufsehen zu erreichen. den ärger unter den mtblern kann man in meinen augen einfach ausweichen!
baut einfach eigene strecken! nicht auf irgenwelchen trails sonder kommplet ab von jeglichen wegen! dann ist es zumindest gegeben das die ccler ihre wege fahren und dhler iher!

wie der förster dann über das wohl der strecke entscheidet muß man abwarten! selbst hab ich die erfahrung gemacht: solange keine bäume gefällt werden und der müll nicht im wald bleibt gibts wenig ärger!

so jetzt wünsche ich allen erbauern von mtb wegen viel glück für ihre strecken und eine schöne saison

lars


----------



## SlaytanicDH (22. April 2005)

Ich will versuchen, hier noch einmal kurz die Besonderheiten des besagten Vorfalls im Wald zu nennen ([email protected]):

-die Spots stellten nicht im Geringsten ein/e Hindernis/Gefahr für Biker/Wanderer da---(is' ne Tatsache)

-die Spots wurden ausnahmsweise von der Forst tolleriert..es bedurfte hier also keiner offiziellen Erlaubnis ... Tatsache

@hitz/eddie: -es wurden CCler bei dem Versuch beobachtet, diese Spots zu  zerstören... .Fakt !

Hätten die Spots jemanden behindert oder in Gefahr gebracht, wären sie
100%ig illegal gewesen (ja, es gibt 50%ige Illegalität), hätten sich Wanderer beschwert, wären andere Biker an ihrem Bergabspaß durch diese Spots gestört worden, hätte, wäre, hätte usw.... dies war aber NICHT DER FALL....trotzdem wurden sie von CClern (Tatsache!!!! Zeugenaussage ;-) ??? ) aus nicht ersichtbarem Grund zerstört.

Sehen jetzt einige den neuen Aspekt ??!?
Nur diese Umstände veranlassten mich, einen Thread zu öffen, und gleichzeitig nach dem Verhältnis zwischen eben diesen Bikergruppen zu fragen.....
Für unangemessene Wortwahl (.??..) will ich mich gerne entschuldigen, doch müssten es hier auch einige lernen, Threads als Ganzes zu betrachten. Thanx


@ Alex: Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu; diese Diskussion läuft (wie fast erwartet) auf nichts hinaus. Trotzdem finde ich einige Posts hilfreich (@Eddie: oft im Sinne von "Lachmuskuskeltraingsratschlägen"), weil wir einfach wieder sehen können, dass wichtige Einzelheiten in Posts nicht gelesen weden, verdreht werden oder sofort bei BÖSEN und BELEIDIGENDEN Wörtern wie Bergabschleicher oder "hinterfotzig" (was auch eine Tatsache ist) bei einigen, ich betone, einigen,die Verstandsampel auf Rot schaltet bzw. einen Totalausfall zu verzeichnen hat...

@ running man: Gefällt dir mein Deutsch nicht oder weshalb kommst du auf einen derartig destruktiven Post???  

*DH+CC=mehr Erfolg bei den Behörden*


----------



## Running Man (22. April 2005)

SlaytanicDH schrieb:
			
		

> @ running man: Gefällt dir mein Deutsch nicht oder weshalb kommst du auf einen derartig destruktiven Post???



Ich weiß nicht, inwiefern meine Beiträge destruktiv sind. Ein Hinweis in Form eines Zitates wäre hier sicher hilfreich. Wie bereits von mehreren Usern festgestellt, war die Aufmachung Deines Eröffnungsbeitrages, gezeichnet von Beleidigungen (für die Du Dich mitunter schon entschuldigt hast) und fundamentlosen Anschuldigungen. Ich habe mit meinen Beiträgen lediglich meine Meinung darüber geschildert, in der Hoffnung, dass Du den Beitrag nochmal überdenkst. Anerkennung wirst Du für diesen Beitrag wenn überhaupt, nur in deinem engsten Interressen-/ Freundeskreis erhalten. Anerkennung ist aber gerade in Sachen "Verhandlungen mit Forstämtern oder anderen Einrichtungen" oder als Gesprächssuchender gegenüber der restlichen Bikergemeinde, von elementarer Wichtigkeit. Als was möchtest Du anerkannt werden? Als unsachlicher Downhiller der um jeden Preis seinen Willen durchsetzen will und  an eine 50% Illegalität glaubt? Ich glaube das hast Du schon erreicht. Es bringt Dich nur nicht weiter, eher im Gegenteil. Oder möchtest Du Anerkennung dafür, weil Du Dich als naturliebendes und respektvolles  Mitglied der Bikergemeinschaft für ein vernünftiges "Miteinander" einsetzt, um in einer großen Gemeinschaft die Bedingungen für die jeweiligen Bikesparten zu verbessern? Dann mußt Du  bezüglich Umgang mit anderen Bikegenossen grundsätzlich umdenken. 

Du wirst sicher nicht erleben, dass ich in solchen Diskussionen den Pfad der Sachlichkeit weiträumig verlassen werde, dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade und die Sache selbst zu wichtig. Du solltest Dir mal Gedanken machen, warum es noch User gibt, die sich trotz Deiner Anmache bemühen, Deine Beiträge sachlich zu kommentieren, um Dir damit die Möglichkeit zu geben, Dein ehrenwertes Vorhaben (eine  brauchbare Lösung für die Problematik zu finden) zu realisieren. 

Gruß, Running


----------



## schwermetall (23. April 2005)

Ich liebe dieses Forum !
Obwohl ich es viel besser finden würde wenn sich die Pro und Contra Fraktionen vor Ort um die Sprünge prügeln würden.
- ich würde mir das ganze dann lachend ansehen  
Aber zurück zur Sache, was erlaubt ist und was sich nicht gehört wissen wir alle und im Grunde genommen interessiert es uns auch nicht was andere wollen. Daher bringt dieses Forum auch in etwa so viel wie ein Gespräch mit den Forstleuten.
Was übrigens was bringt, ist die Gründung eines Vereins (siehe Black Elite), wenn man dann noch ein Vereinsgelände hat (Kaliberg), dann kann man Sprünge buddeln, bis nix mehr geht.
Nachteil ist natürlich Vereinsmeierei und Behördenkram - wer dazu schon Lust.
Also, viel Spaß im Wald und Abends im Forum ... 

P.S. wem das jetzt nicht sachlich genug war, der sollte sich die Einträge von Acki oder Rabbit ansehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni-Poo (23. April 2005)

schwermetall schrieb:
			
		

> Ich liebe dieses Forum !
> Obwohl ich es viel besser finden würde wenn sich die Pro und Contra Fraktionen vor Ort um die Sprünge prügeln würden.
> - ich würde mir das ganze dann lachend ansehen
> Aber zurück zur Sache, was erlaubt ist und was sich nicht gehört wissen wir alle und im Grunde genommen interessiert es uns auch nicht was andere wollen. Daher bringt dieses Forum auch in etwa so viel wie ein Gespräch mit den Forstleuten.
> ...



Klasse,
endlich mal jemand der sich Kurz und Knackig verhällt und keine
endlos langen Reden schwingt.


----------



## FlatterAugust (23. April 2005)

Aus  www.haz-news.com 23.04.2968

Sensationelle Funde im Deister bei Hannover. 

Ein historisch bedeutender Fund gelang Archäologen jetzt bei Ausgrabungen im Deister, eine rund 150 Meter hohe Erhebung bei Hannover. Der Deister, ursprünglich ein Höhenzug von durchschnittlich 300 Meter Höhe, durch Grabungen vor rund tausend Jahren um 50%  illegal abgetragen, dessen betreten und befahren im Jahre 2005 unter strengstes Verbot gestellt wurde.
Seinerzeit wurden hier in der Nähe des kleinen Ortes Springe, von einer Gruppe Hobby-Wissenschaftler illegale Menschenexperimente durchgeführt. Es ging darum heraus zu finden, wie lange kann ein Mensch ohne Gehirn überleben. 
Die jetzt gefundene und vollständig erhaltene damalige Versuchsapparatur, es handelt sich im Wesentlichen um einige so genannte Kicker, Doubles und ein unvorstellbar riesiges Road Gap, die von den Versuchspersonen im Sprung mit einer nur durch die Schwerkraft angetriebenen Maschine überwunden werden mussten, zeigt nach Ansicht der Wissenschaftler, das der Mensch auch mit vollständig entleerter Kopfschale zu sportlichen Höchstleistungen fähig ist.

Jaja, jetzt lachen wir noch, in einigen Jahren denken wir mit Trauer und Wut   an diejenigen, denen wir die Fahr- und Betretungsverbote  des Waldes zu verdanken haben, die dann aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach, bereits zu Sport glotzenden Sofa Kartoffeln mutiert sind. 

@SlaytanicDH
Es wäre eine Überlegung wert, Deinen Eltern zu raten, in Zukunft verfügbares Einkommen nicht in Fahrräder ( was grundsätzlich zu begrüßen ist) zu investieren, sondern vorrangig in Deine Bildung.

gruzBAMXC&DDDlerHH&allgemeinerWALDBESUCHER


----------



## Gerrit (23. April 2005)

Moin!

Grundsätzlich ist Wald nunmal Wald und kein Ort zum freien Ausleben im Kindergarten nicht verwirklichter Sandkastenphantasien. Warum muss denn alles mit Gewalt umgebaut werden? Wenn die Hüpfer den Hals nicht vollkriegen, dann sollen sie auf die BMX-Bahn bzw. 4X oder in den bikepark. Unser Land hat nunmal eine sehr viel höhere Bevölkerungsdichte als Kanada, hier kann man eben nicht wilde Sau spielen - auch wenn das nach dem Konsum von Kranked 0815 schwerfällt.

Was würden die DH-Jungs wohl sagen, wenn eine Truppe MXer die Trails per Crosser umpflügen würden? Wäre das dann auch alles so "cool" oder würden die Maxxis-verschluckenden Spurrillen dann doch zu sehr euren "flow" stören und somit den "style sucken"? Ist eure Denkweise die einzig Richtige?

Wenn ihr Sprünge baut, dann so, dass man eher einen Schlenker fahren muss, um ihn zu treffen (oder ist das dann zu anspruchsvoll?) oder eben so, dass man per Geschwindigkeit seine Flugweite selbst festlegen kann.
Doubles und Gaps sind zwar sehr ökonomisch herstellbar, aber für zu langsam fahrende biker und Spaziergänger einfach nur gefährlich. 
Also macht entweder Tables mit ordentlicher (nicht zu steiler, eher langer) Landefläche oder sucht euch natürliche Drops / Gaps, die eh schon existieren und von daher nur etwas verfeinert werden müssen. 

Nebenbei gesagt wurde ja auch schon viel gebaut, was sich durchaus gut in die Landschaft einfügt und nicht großartig auffällt. Aber bei manchen Leuten habe ich den Eindruck, dass sie etwas bauen, gerade um aufzufallen und sich somit selbst das Wasser abgraben. Nur das haben die noch nicht gepickt.

gerrit


----------



## SlaytanicDH (23. April 2005)

@flatterhans:    Ich ungebildete arme Seele....     
Anteil an destruktivem Inhalt, haltlosen Aussagen und primitiver/lächerlicher Beleidigung: 100% 
Das bringt leider keinem etwas...


----------



## luetzel (23. April 2005)

Moin aus Springe...

@SlaytanicDH: Hast du denn auch den Beitrag von Gerrit gelesen??? Der war doch TOP, oder??   
Halt dich nicht mit den Versuchen auf wissenschaftliche Fakten von Ausgrabungen zu kommentieren... nimm mal Stellung zu dem hervorragenden Beitrag aus 9°53'xx'' Ost, 52°58'xx'' Nord!!!

Ein schönes WE... luetzel


----------



## Running Man (23. April 2005)

SlaytanicDH schrieb:
			
		

> @flatterhans:    Ich ungebildete arme Seele....
> Anteil an destruktivem Inhalt, haltlosen Aussagen und primitiver/lächerlicher Beleidigung: 100%
> Das bringt leider keinem etwas...



Du mußt jetzt nicht das beleidigte Mädchen spielen, versuche einfach mal sachlich mit dem Thema umzugehen. -Oder lass den thread schliessen- dann hast Du mehr Zeit durch die Wälder zu hopsen. 

Gruß und schönes WE, Running


----------



## FlatterAugust (23. April 2005)

SlaytanicDH schrieb:
			
		

> @flatterhans:    Ich ungebildete arme Seele....
> Anteil an destruktivem Inhalt, haltlosen Aussagen und primitiver/lächerlicher Beleidigung: 100%
> Das bringt leider keinem etwas...




Nun, da Du ja ausnahmsweise mal verstanden zu haben scheinst was gemeint war, habe ich die von Dir bevorzugte Kommunikationsform wohl ziemlich genau getroffen.   

Traurige Tatsache ist leider, das Leute wie Du, die glauben im Wald und auch sonst überall im Leben Sonderrechte beanspruchen zu können und daraus ableiten, ungenehmigte Bauwerke errichten zu können wo immer es ihnen gerade einfällt, die Vorbehalte und Vorurteile die es gegen unseren Sport immer noch gibt, zu 100% bestätigen und zusätzlich immer wieder neuen Zündstoff in den Wald tragen. Tatsache ist auch das viele aus euren Reihen sich im Autofähigen Alter vom MTB abwenden ( um dann im Strassenverkehr ihr Unwesen zu treiben). In  Gegenwart und Wald gilt deshalb das Motto:  Nach mir die Sindflut.  

Mich würde mal interessieren welchen Beitrag Du bisher zum erhalt der Natur und Weiterentwicklung des MTB Sports geleistet hast, um solche Geschenke von der Allgemeinheit zu erwarten. Deinem Ausgangspost nach zu urteilen, bist Du es ja wohl ganz allein gewesen, der das schnell Bergabfahren ursprünglich erfunden hat.  

Solltest Du nicht bald eine gewisse Bereitschaft zur Einsicht zeigen, wird uns Bergabschleichern nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als demnächst mal mit Hacke und Schaufel im Deister aufzutauchen und dort im Sinne des Forstamtes ordentlich aufzuräumen.  

gruzBAM_ligafürforstautobahnen_


----------



## Deleted 28330 (23. April 2005)

so jetzt wird plakativ (kein besonderheit in diesem thread):
leute wie flatteraugust haben angst vor dh und sprüngen. da sie ihre angst nicht überwiden können, versuchen sie diesen sport als unsportlich und helsbrecherisch darzustellen ohne auch nur geringste ansätze im verständnis von unserem sport. das ist nicht etwa eine provokation - nein, das ist pure wahrheit!
und: wieso glaubt ihr cc-fahrer etwas zu wissen, was freerider nicht wissen? (im weteren sinn)

@gerrit: wieso sind bitte doubles gefährlich für fußgänger? springen sie die etwas zu fuß?! sonst gilt für doubles: präzises fahrkönnen ist angesagt. wer nicht sicher ist, soll nicht springen. wer versucht und scheitert, ist selbst schuld. übung macht dem meister! übrigens, das ist auch eine art sicherung: ungeübte fahrer versuchen den srung nicht.


mfg
alex


----------



## Quen (24. April 2005)

Gerrit schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Grundsätzlich ist Wald nunmal Wald und kein Ort zum freien Ausleben im Kindergarten nicht verwirklichter Sandkastenphantasien. Warum muss denn alles mit Gewalt umgebaut werden? Wenn die Hüpfer den Hals nicht vollkriegen, dann sollen sie auf die BMX-Bahn bzw. 4X oder in den bikepark. Unser Land hat nunmal eine sehr viel höhere Bevölkerungsdichte als Kanada, hier kann man eben nicht wilde Sau spielen - auch wenn das nach dem Konsum von Kranked 0815 schwerfällt.
> 
> ...


Sehr guter Beitrag! Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.

Ich kann verstehen, dass die "FR-/DH-Fraktion" gerne immer höhere + weitere Sprünge bzw. Herausforderungen sucht, nur muss dieses doch nun wirklich nicht unbedingt im Wald derart ausgeweitet werden, dass dieser einem kleinen Bike-Park gleicht (Bsp. Benther Berg). Im Deister verteilen sich die Strecken vielleicht noch einigermaßen, jedoch sind diese teils einfach etwas zu extrem.

Vielleicht fahre ich schon zu lange Mountainbike und habe aus diesem Grund einen ganz anderen Bezug zu den Trails, als der ein oder andere "Neuling"... M.E. ist die Herausforderung um ein vielfaches größer, einen natürlichen Trail zu befahren, als die Natur immer wieder umzugestalten!?

Das es auch anders geht, sieht man am Salzberg im Empelde - auf einem privaten Gelände darf mit Unterstützung des Besitzers gebaut werden. Abseits von Wanderern und der Forstbehörde (allerdings gilt dies nur für die Jungs, die sich vorher mit dem Thema eingehend beschäftigt haben).

So, ich geh' nun biken...  


P.S. bitte führt eine sachliche Diskussion, bevor der Thread leider geschlossen werden muss. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (24. April 2005)

alex m. schrieb:
			
		

> @gerrit: wieso sind bitte doubles gefährlich für fußgänger? springen sie die etwas zu fuß?! sonst gilt für doubles: präzises fahrkönnen ist angesagt. wer nicht sicher ist, soll nicht springen. wer versucht und scheitert, ist selbst schuld. übung macht dem meister! übrigens, das ist auch eine art sicherung: ungeübte fahrer versuchen den srung nicht.
> 
> 
> mfg
> alex



Ok, Doubles sind für Fußgänger nicht gefährlich, das bezog sich eher auf "Gaps", d.h. Löcher, die einfach irgendwo in die Erde geschaufelt werden. 

Und die Gefahr der Doubles für ungeübte Fahrer scheinst du ja erkannt zu haben. Wenn du denn so ein toller Fahrer bist, dann kannst du ja auf 4X Events oder BMX Rennen dieses sportlich unter Beweis stellen.

Wenn ich 20m Sprünge für meinen Crosser brauche, kann ich auch schlecht den Traktor nehmen und mir irgendwo im Wald nen Table schieben. Weil es eben nicht MEIN Wald ist! Warum dürft ihr dann buddeln und bauen, wie es euch grad in Kram passt? Dass das auf Dauer nicht gut geht sollte dir eingeleuchtet sein.

gerrit


----------



## Evel Knievel (26. April 2005)

Ich krieg das Kotzen .
Wenn ich mal im Lotto gewinne lad ich euch alle mal nach Kanada ein . Da könnt ihr mal gucken wie Mountainbiker miteinander umgehen .
Ich fahre übrigens DH-Rennen , CC , Rennrad und bin auch so'n unterbemittelter Freerider , ach ja ein Dualrad hab ich auch noch . ******* , ich hab kein BMX-Rad . Dann müssen BMXer wohl Idioten sein .
Bis dann im Wald ...


----------



## paziFIST (26. April 2005)

Gerrit schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, Doubles sind für Fußgänger nicht gefährlich, das bezog sich eher auf "Gaps", d.h. Löcher, die einfach irgendwo in die Erde geschaufelt werden.
> ...
> gerrit



Das zeigt doch eindeutig wie tief du dich mit dem thema auseinander gesetzt hast! "Gaps" sind KEINE sinnlos in den Boden geschaufelte Löcher!

Will sagen, du versuchst zu provozieren, hast aber in wirklichkeit keinen plan von der thematik!
solche luftblasen in ernst gemeinten threads sind DESTRUKTIV! es soll hier doch nicht stumpf darum gehen luft abzulassen...

ich denke dass beide seiten jetzt ausreichend beleuchtet sind und dass nur slaytanic den versuch gemacht hat eine lösung zu finden. wir sollten uns drauf konzentrieren wie der bau zukünftiger sprünge auszusehen hat...

Greetz, paziFIST


----------



## Nicthebig (26. April 2005)

Servus,

bin ehemaliger Deisterheizer, schade, dass alles wieder mal inne Dutten ist, wenn Ich im Sommer mit meiner Monster Mashine mal wieder nach Hannover komme, hoffe Ich das der Wald noch steht und die vielen geilen  gaps...etc.
Es wär schade, wenn man bald nur noch in Bike Parks seinen Spass haben kann, von den Kosten ganz zu schweigen.
Greetz to slaytanic downhill, im Sommer wird angegriffen, das Monster Duo  !!!!
Also:die Hügel haben Euch nichts getan,also greift sie nicht an.

Greetz


SICNIC


----------



## Catsoft (26. April 2005)

Nicthebig schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> Also:die Hügel haben Euch nichts getan,also greift sie nicht an.
> 
> ...



Doch, sie haben uns was getan! Sie liefern denjenigen die unseren Sport aus den Wäldern verbannen wollen Munition   

Ich bekenne: Das letzte mal wettkampfmäßig hab ich an Downhills teilgenommen als 45mm Federweg an der Front den Downhillern vorbehalten waren. 

P.S.: Dies ist kein Aufruf solche Bauwerke zu zerstören, sondern ein Appell an die Vernunft solche Bauwerke zu unterlassen bzw. an unkritischen Stellen zu errichten.


----------



## rodeo (26. April 2005)

tach
bla bla bla,ich könnte  :kotz: .......
wie im kindergarten.
auf dem nb in braunschweig is das buddeln auch nicht erlaubt
und trotzdem machen wirs  .es würden auch schon genug wieder abgerissen.
die leute die ein gap,kicker etc noch nie gebaut haben(ich behaupte einfach mal das das so einige fr,cc und tourenfahrer sind),die wissen auch nicht was das für eine arbeit ist.
ich wäre auch ziemlich sauer.
die bösen wörter die der arme verzweifelte junge benutzt hat waren wirklich böse  
und diese fremdwörter oh mein gott.......
sorry für meine rechtschreibung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hollow (26. April 2005)

Nicthebig schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> bin ehemaliger Deisterheizer, schade, dass alles wieder mal inne Dutten ist, wenn Ich im Sommer mit meiner Monster Mashine mal wieder nach Hannover komme, hoffe Ich das der Wald noch steht und die vielen geilen  gaps...etc.
> Es wär schade, wenn man bald nur noch in Bike Parks seinen Spass haben kann, von den Kosten ganz zu schweigen.
> ...



nico? grüss dich!

bin nen guter kumpel vom slaytanic...er hat mir schon viel "aus alten zeiten" und von dir erzählt! ^^

ich freu mich schon wenn du kommst, bei so vielen erzählungen!

hab auch das foto von deinem rahmen gesehen...sehr geil...naja nun zum thema:

es ist sinnlos....man kann gerne diesen thread schliessen... einfach unglaublich womit die "ccler" hier "argumentieren" und auf was für eine weise...einseitiger und unobjektiver betrachtet geht es kaum noch  

respekt an alle...die ganzen vourteile haben sich hier mal wieder bestätigt...
ps.
danke rodeo, dein post ist wirklich mal ein vernünftiger unter diesem ganzen "luft oder flamebeiträgen"


----------



## Gerrit (26. April 2005)

paziFIST schrieb:
			
		

> Das zeigt doch eindeutig wie tief du dich mit dem thema auseinander gesetzt hast! "Gaps" sind KEINE sinnlos in den Boden geschaufelte Löcher!



Die Sache ist einfach: Du kannst in diesem Land nicht einfach irgendwo hingehen und Löcher buddeln. Und wenn du es machst, dann habe ich weiter oben schon Anregungen zu einem verträglichen Gebuddel gemacht. Aber so weit bist du vermutlich nicht gekommen. Hauptsache erstmal drauf, oder wie?



			
				paziFIST schrieb:
			
		

> Will sagen, du versuchst zu provozieren, hast aber in wirklichkeit keinen plan von der thematik!
> solche luftblasen in ernst gemeinten threads sind DESTRUKTIV! es soll hier doch nicht stumpf darum gehen luft abzulassen...



Also erstmal denke ich, dass du kaum ein ernst zu nehmender user der IBC sein kannst - dies ist dein erster Beitrag. Also entweder gleich unter dem richtigen Namen posten oder sein lassen.
Im Übrigen bin ich einige Jahre Enduro und MX gefahren, kenne mich also in Sachen Hüpfen schon so ein bisschen aus. Und ich kenne ebenfalls die Probleme, die man bei der Ausübung etwas "anderer" Sportarten im Gelände bekommen kann.

Und was an gerade deinem Beitrag konstruktiv sein soll, kann ich beim besten Willen nicht erkennen.



			
				paziFIST schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke dass beide seiten jetzt ausreichend beleuchtet sind und dass nur slaytanic den versuch gemacht hat eine lösung zu finden. wir sollten uns drauf konzentrieren wie der bau zukünftiger sprünge auszusehen hat...



s.o.

gerrit


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. April 2005)

Also,

ich muß gerade mal loswerden, daß nach mehrfacher Lektüre dieses Fadens meiner Meinung nach "Gerit" ganz klar mein Favorit in puncto Klarheit in der Aussage, Stil, Begründbarkeit und Attitüde ist. Thumbs up!   

Grüße an die Rote Locke! Waren heute wieder anner Steilküste und im Kollunder Forst. Die Sprünge werden weiter...


----------



## Nicthebig (27. April 2005)

Servus,

über Sinn oder nicht Sinn von irgendetwas kann man immer streiten.
Ich bau Mir grad nen Hardtail(Einzelanfertigung) mit Monster auf....!!!Sinn????
Ich arbeite hier am Bodensee in nem fetten Bike-Shop, die local Szene ist hier ein wenig größer als im Hannoveraner Raum, deshalb haben wir vorm Shop auch ne eigene Dirt Piste mit Shores.  
Im Hauswald stehen überall fette Shores, hier beschwert sich keiner, die Stadt hatte anfangs gemeckert, sich die Sachen mal angeschaut und toleriert, die Cross Country biker,p.s.:Ich fahre auch bergauf... sind freundlich und schauen gern mal zu, auch im Shop gibt es zwischen bikern aller Art nie Probleme.
Ich würde Mir wünschen, dass Biker egal wer wo was wann und wieso zusammenhalten, kommunizieren, sind wir doch alles naturgenießende Menschen, die Spass auf zwei Rädern haben wollen, jeder halt auf seine Art.

In diesem Sinne


Natur genießen

Sich niemals in die Hosen machen, wenn Ihr nur eine mithabt.


Gruß aus dem Süden



Slaytanic: üb nich so viel und heiz nicht so, sonst muss Ich im Spätsommer  

Also stayed SIC


Nico


----------



## momme (27. April 2005)

hay!

den folgenden text hatte ich schon in einem anderen thread gepostet, aber irgendwie bekomme ich keine antwort! also setze ich ihn hier auch nochmal rein, denn meiner meinung nach passt er auch in diesen thread:

auch wenn ich denke, dass es schönere orte als das i-net gibt, sich zu diesem thema auszutauschen, will ich auch mal ein wenig gedanken-quark hierlassen:

ich denke, was uns hauptsächlich im weg steht, sind übliche ängste:
-angst vor etwas neuem und vor veränderung (sowohl mtbiker (nicht einfach nur durch den wald brettern, wie früher, sondern z.b. den spass und genuss durch eigenes handeln und basteln noch erweitern), als auch förster, jäger und wanderer ("die mtbiker werden ja immer mehr!" "die graben ja den ganzen wald um!" "...."))
- angst vor verlust von macht (förster und jäger), da sich die mtbiker nicht wirklich an die regeln halten! wobei ich fest davon überzeugt bin, dass regeln sich nicht statisch verhalten, sondern verändert werden können! aber das verlangt nun einmal auch etwas mut und offenheit! 

diese ängste tauchen ja immer wieder und in allen menschlichen problemfeldern auf! doch hilfe ist in sicht: entspannung! denn ich denke, die neue generation von mtbikern (in zukunft einfach unter dem begriff "freerider" zusammengefasst) verhält sich nicht wirklich daneben im wald! sie bemühen sich, nicht provokant zu wirken, indem sie freundlich zu anderen menschen im wald sind; sie hinterlassen keinen müll im wald; sie verwenden lediglich totholz für die rampen; sie fahren rücksichtsvoll; sie versuchen, die erosion in grenzen zu halten; sie versuchen, den jägern und förstern entgegen zu kommen, indem sie ihre wege parallel zu den forstwegen anlegen, damit sie die tiere nicht noch mehr "verjagen"; ....! klar gibt es auch immer wieder schwarze schafe (vielleicht auch grau-weiss-gesprenkelte), die aus dem rahmen fallen, aber das lässt sich nun einmal nirgends und nie verhindern! 



es gab ja mittlerweile auch ab und zu kontakte zwischen "offiziellen" und freeridern! diese situationen liefen (soweit ich weiss) immer recht gesittet ab und es wurden die positionen ausgetauscht, was hilfreich für beide seiten war! es gab auch schon das eine oder andere angebot seitens der freerider, sich mal zu treffen und sich genauer mit der thematik und der problemlösung auseinanderzusetzen! doch darauf folgte keine reaktion! 



ein weiteres problem, das ich sehe, ist die rechtliche grundlage: wenn sich irgendwer im wald auf die mütze legt und sich verletzt, hat er unter umständen die möglichkeit, den besitzer oder pächter des waldstücks zu verklagen! das ist natürlich gröbster blödsinn, denn (als vergleich): keiner käme auf die idee und würde die stadt zu verklagen, wenn er/sie sich auf einer strasse langmacht! aber die rechtliche situation sieht nun mal so aus! also ist es schon gut verständlich, dass sich besitzer und pächter von waldstücken nicht wirklich wohl fühlen, wenn mtbiker durch ihr holz sausen und die verletzungsgefahr noch erhöhen, indem sie meterweite sprünge bauen! ich denke, da muss endlich mal das gesetz geändert werden!


und zum eigentlichen thema dieses threads: es sind im letzten halben jahr einige artikel in den lokalteilen der haz erschienen, die alle in die selbe richtung ("böse mtbiker") gingen! doch bisher hat es keinen ernst zu nehmenden versuch gegeben, sichauch mit den freeridern mal auszutauschen! das zeigt, nach meiner meinung die typische situation, wie in heutigen zeiten die medien leider viel zu oft arbeiten und wie immer wieder gerne mit problemen umgegangen wird! 


traurig finde ich im übrigen auch, wie einfach sich gruppen spalten lassen: in springe haben jetzt mtbiker einige rampen (die sie selbst nicht gebaut oder genutzt haben) aufgrund der geschichten in der zeitung abgerissen! vermutlich im glauben, dass demnächst alle mtbiker deisterverbot bekommen! schade!


einige nützliche links:
http://www.recht-niedersachsen.de/7...waldlg1.htm#p25
http://www.dimb.de/


momme, der ganz doll in das ! verschossen ist!


----------



## Running Man (27. April 2005)

Nicthebig schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> über Sinn oder nicht Sinn von irgendetwas kann man immer streiten.
> Ich bau Mir grad nen Hardtail(Einzelanfertigung) mit Monster auf....!!!Sinn????
> ...



Truebenbacher in Markdorf? (respektive Laimbach   )


----------



## hollow (29. April 2005)

so...ich habe mir gestern mal die zerstörten kicker angeschaut... schön habt ihr das gemacht! vielen dank! der förster dankt bestimmt auch... und gut dass ihr die materialien auch von der straße geschafft hat!  


wenn man schon so etwas macht sollte man es auch sorgfältig tun


----------



## Fh4n (15. Mai 2005)

So Jungz und Mädels, CCler usw. !
Ich war heute seit 2 Wochen ma wieder im Deister. Ich glaube wir sollte alle eine Schweigeminute für den Grabtrail einlegen! Der obere Teil wo das Roadgap ist, alles ist kaputt. Alles, ich meine wirklich alles, der Trail ist nicht mehr zu erkennen, nur diesma waren die Waldarbeiter am Werk!

Aber die unteren Kicker aufm Grabtrail sind so gut wie alle zerstört, und das sah nicht nach Waldarbeitern aus! Ich fand es teilweise sogar so gefährlich, dass ich mir die Situation genau angeguckt habe. Aja und im Sprungland der Drop/Gap, da ist der Absprung im *****.
So ich glaube weder Waldarbeiter noch Wanderer waren das, denn die machen sich nicht extra die Mühe und machen die Sachen kaputt, vorallem stört sie es ja nicht. 
Deswegen liebe CCler hört auf mit dem Mist! Wir stehen uns nur gegenseitig im Weg und müssten auf einer Seite "kämpfen". Aja und die Meinung, dass die Obstacles den Fahrfluss stören, lass ich nicht durch, alle kann man auch schnell umfahren...


----------



## hollow (15. Mai 2005)

ja, war heute auch oben...der ganze erste abschnitt des grabweges ist TOTAL im eimer...man sieht nicht mehr wo man lang muss....alles voller zweige...haben die waldarbeiter wahrscheinlich 2 fliegen mit einer klappe geschlagen...naja...aber was mich nochmer aufregt ist dass das gap von der dropzone und ALLE kicker weiter unten ausser einer (das lässt einen sehr wundern) zerstört wurden... vll war das der einzige kocker der gesprungen werden konnte und deswegen dagelassen wurde...wer weiss, wer weiss...    ********...ich frage mich was das soll...


----------



## Acki (15. Mai 2005)

Hallo allesamt!
Ich war auch heute auf dem Grabweg.
Der obere Teil musste ganz klar durch Waldarbeiten seine Federn lassen. Die Arbeiter haben wahrscheinlich nicht mal registriert, dass da ein Trail verläuft; bzw.war es ihnen egal, da die sowieso nur ihren Job machen und auch keine Rücksicht darauf nehmen können.

Nun zum unteren Teil:
Ich kann mir bei aller Liebe nicht nicht vorstellen, dass die "bösen CC-ler" die Rampen zerstört haben. ( ich bin nicht faul, was Rampen b**** betrifft ).
Wer das behauptet, leidet entweder unter leichtem Verfolgungswahn oder sucht die Konfrontation. Oder er weiß es nicht besser ( bitte nicht persönlich nehmen ! )
Das war höchstwahrscheinlich wieder so ein gründlichkeitsliebender Deutscher, der meinte, dass er mal wieder für Recht und Ordnung sorgen müsse. Das ist in der Vergangenheit schon sehr oft vorgekommen.

Ich werde nichts anderes glauben, bis mir ein "böser CC-ler" persönlich sagt, dass er die Rampen kaputt gemacht hat.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (15. Mai 2005)

mist! ich hoffe, dass genug holzabfälle überbleiben, damit man einen noch größeren road gap bauen kann! oder zwei!


----------



## hollow (16. Mai 2005)

hm, das wirds wohl, alex!

aber das hauptproblem ist dass man den trail nicht mehr sieht vor lauter zeug...am besten wir treffen uns ALLE an nem sonntag oder so und räumen den saustall frei...nur dabei ist das risiko dass die waldarbeiten noch nicht abgeschlossen sind...

was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Fh4n (16. Mai 2005)

Schöne Idee!
Also ich wär dabei!


----------



## Quen (16. Mai 2005)

Fh4n schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> So ich glaube weder Waldarbeiter noch Wanderer waren das, denn die machen sich nicht extra die Mühe und machen die Sachen kaputt, vorallem stört sie es ja nicht.
> Deswegen liebe CCler hört auf mit dem Mist! Wir stehen uns nur gegenseitig im Weg und müssten auf einer Seite "kämpfen". Aja und die Meinung, dass die Obstacles den Fahrfluss stören, lass ich nicht durch, alle kann man auch schnell umfahren...


Hallo,

also erstmal, was macht dich so sicher, dass sich Wanderer oder Waldarbeiter nicht die Mühe machen, Trails zu zerstören und es deiner Meinung nach in jedem Fall CCler waren?! Sorry, aber mit "glauben" kommst du hier nicht ganz so weit.

Aus diesem Grund bitte ich dich, hier jegliche Beschuldigungen zu unterlassen. Solltest du wissen, wer/welche Gruppierung es war, sprich sie direkt an, aber bitte nicht einfach Mutmaßungen aufstellen und unnötig schlechte Stimmung bei den Bikern untereinander verbreiten.

Des weiteren sollte man immer den Bikern, denen künstlich angelegte Hindernisse, Sprünge, etc. stören, ihre Meinung lassen, dass gerade diese Hindernisse *ihren* Fahrfluß stören - ist in etwa das gleiche, also wenn ein Meter vor einer Sprungschanze die du fahren möchtest, ein Ast quer liegt ... dieses stört auch deinen Fahrfluß... Ich hoffe, du kannst dieses nachvollziehen, danke!
Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Deleted 28330 (16. Mai 2005)

hollow schrieb:
			
		

> hm, das wirds wohl, alex!
> 
> aber das hauptproblem ist dass man den trail nicht mehr sieht vor lauter zeug...am besten wir treffen uns ALLE an nem sonntag oder so und räumen den saustall frei...nur dabei ist das risiko dass die waldarbeiten noch nicht abgeschlossen sind...
> 
> was meint ihr dazu?



also ich würd sagen, dass wenn man alles aufräumt und repariert, man sich im klaren darüber sein muss, dass es nachher wieder zersört wird, wenn sie das holz da wieder rausnehmen. wenn ich nächstes we in hannover radfahre, treffen wir und da und gucken uns das an. sonst halt andere strecken fahren...


----------



## luetzel (17. Mai 2005)

Moin!
Ich nutze den Trail auch und habe als CCler dort meinen Spaß gehabt... wenn ihr euch also zum Aufräumen treffen wollt sagt hier Bescheid und ich bin dabei. Meine Kumpels kommen bestimmt auch alle mit. Wir könnten also ungefähr sieben Jungs ins Rennen schicken...
Den Quatsch mit den Beschuldigungen würde ich auch mal schnell wieder sein lassen, weil gerade der Trail auch für uns super zu befahren war und ne Menge Spaß gemacht hat. Klar haben wir nicht die Rampen genutzt aber gerade hier kann man die doch super umfahren...
Also locker bleiben und immer schön die "lieben" Wanderer grüßen   

c u, lützel


----------



## Deleted 28330 (17. Mai 2005)

genau so sollen die radfahrer mit einander umgehen!


----------



## hollow (17. Mai 2005)

wie siehts aus mit nächstem sonntag? slaytanic ist dabei.... wer kommt noch? 
wir brauchen möglichst viele leute!


----------



## Acki (17. Mai 2005)

Das liest sich doch wie ein Happy-End. Sehr schön !

Wenn so viele mitmachen, bin ich natürlich auch dabei. Vieleicht kann der ein oder andere noch ein wenig Werkzeug mitbringen ( Klappspaten; keine großen Bagger, Motorsägen und Tieflader-ihr wisst schon ). Dann können wir auch die restlichen Rampen gleich wieder reparieren. Mit so vielen Leuten dauert das bestimmt nicht lange.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die mit den Holzfällarbeiten fertig sind und dort nicht mehr mit den Holzerntemaschinen durch den Wald eiern. Die Stämme liegen nämlich alle am Wegesrand und müssen nur noch abtransportiert werden.
Bis Sonntag, Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nazgul (17. Mai 2005)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> Deinen Ausführungen kann ich nur vollumfänglich zustimmen!
> 
> Genau aufgrund eines solchen Terraformings der NewKidsintheWood (Man verzeihe mir diese Bezeichnung) wurde hier im örtlichen Umfeld ein bisher altgedienter, -bekannter und geduldeter Spot für alle sonstigen Nutzer komplett zerstört und anschliessend verständlicherweise durch baumquerlegende Massnahmen des Forstamtes absehbar für längere Zeit dichtgemacht!
> 
> ...



ihr seid ja super.hier wollen eindeutig die freerider und downhiller versuchen den cc-bikern etwas zu erklären.
wenn man im wald etwas baut und dann hinkommt und es ist zerstört dann rastet man in der regel aus.wenn es vom förster,jäger usw. gemacht wurde denkt man"dähmliche schwuchteln" und muss sich damit zufrieden geben.
wenn jedoch einige cc biker soetwas machen ist das einfach nur beschis*en.den ich bin selbst viele jahre lang einer von denen gewesen und kann nicht behaupten,dass alle cc fahrer idioten sind die sachen von der anderen fraktion kaputt machen.im gegnteil meistens bekommt man annerkennung weil der kolege weiß wie schwirieg manche sachen sind.desshalb versteh ich nicht eddie,warum du so innständig die cc gemeinde  beschützt und mit iirgendwelchen behinderten paragraphen ankommst.
ich finde wir sollten beide freidlich fahren.denn wir sind uns in der kathogorie ja sehr ähnlich.
was ich noch zur intolleranz sagen wollte.es gibt bestimmt auch ein paar downhiller und freerider die der cc szene etwas dähmlich gegnüber stehen.
aber rennfahrer,und möchte ich verallgemeinern,sind die letzten hinterfotzigen spassten in der bikeszene.ich hab noch nie in meiner bikezeit(5 jahre) erlebt,dass mich ein rennradfahrer gegrüßt oder mir mal geholfen hätte wenn etwas war.rennradfaher sind spaßten und das sage ich absolut verallgemeinert weil ich selbst freunde hatte die sich dem rennsport angetahn haben und mich auf einmal nicht mehr tolleriert haben weil ich ein"geländefahrer" war.ich hatte mal eine panne mit meinem freerider.glaubt ihr einer von diesen spaßten hätte mir geholfen.neeeeeeeeeeee warum auch ich bin ein nicht an den beinen rasiertes supermuskelmonster.aslo seit dem bin ich der rennsortszene sehr,sehr abgeneigt.aber ich finde einfach allgenmein,dass rennfahrer nichts für eine gute beziehung tuen.
ach ja übrigens nach einer 1/2 stunde kam ein cc faher der mir gerne half und mir einen flicken schenkte.das nenn ich hilfbereitschaft und tolleranz.
abschließend bleibt zu sagen,dass dies wahrscheinlich eine ausnahme war,dass die cc fahrer die sprünge zerstört haben.
also hoffentlich werden wir auch in zukunft weiterhin gut miteinander auskommen.........

ride on 

nazgul


----------



## flying-nik (17. Mai 2005)

> ich hab noch nie in meiner bikezeit(5 jahre) erlebt,dass mich ein rennradfahrer gegrüßt oder mir mal geholfen hätte


habe mal mit nem kumpel n kleines "Experiment" gemacht - haben alle RR fahrer freundlichst - und auch erznthaft - gegrüßt. Bilanz.... ca. 70% fahren  ohne reaktion weiter (gucken mal komisch, mehr nicht) 10% regten sich offensichtlich über uns auf und, immerhin, 20% grüßten auch mal zurrück.....irgendwie komisch. Die Meisten machen dann ehwiso nen recht verwirrten Eindruck.... vielleicht sind sie es nur nicht gewöhnt... [revolutionsmodus on]lasst uns doch mal ab jetzt einfach ALLE Biker grüßen. Vielleicht verändert sich ja was [revolutionsmodus off] 
Möchte oben gesagtes aber auch nicht verallgemeinern, da ich auch n Kumpel hab, der RR rennen fährt und doch ziehmlich okay iss....   vielleicht hatten wir auch einfach "pech" mit den Testern...was solls....

gruß
nik


----------



## Evel Knievel (17. Mai 2005)

Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder !!!
Soviel Harmonie hätt ich nicht erwartet , da bin ich am Sonntag natürlich auch dabei . Vielleicht kann ja der eine oder andere ein paar Blumen zuhause ausgraben , die wir dann verarbeiten , das Auge springt schließlich mit .
Über die Holzfällerei im oberen Teil muß sich niemand aufregen , das ist nun mal so , der Deister ist Industriegelände . Wer mal drauf geachtet hat , die netten Waldarbeiter sind so durch den großen Double gefahren das nichts kaputtgegangen ist . Das nenne ich Weitsicht , und der Rest ist schnell aufgeräumt .
Bei der Zerstörung im unteren Teil bin ich mir sicher das das irgendeine Rotsocke ist , der alle paar Wochen mal im Deister ist , und meint er müsse mal Ordnung schaffen . Aber vielleicht liest der das hier gerade und ich kann dir sagen du kannst nicht gewinnen denn wir sind zuviele und du bist alleine . Und wenn ich dich mal im Wald erwische beim Sprünge einreissen dann reiß ich dir die eier ab , steck sie in deinen beschissenen Hals und hau solange drauf bis unten ein Omelette rauskommt . 
Mit sozialistischem Gruß ...


----------



## luetzel (18. Mai 2005)

Sonntag könnte klappen. Ich höre mich mal um...
Sagt mal ne Zeit und nen Treffpunkt an


----------



## hollow (18. Mai 2005)

14:00 Uhr an der Laube?


----------



## h-walk (18. Mai 2005)

flying-nik schrieb:
			
		

> habe mal mit nem kumpel n kleines "Experiment" gemacht - haben alle RR fahrer freundlichst - und auch erznthaft - gegrüßt. Bilanz.... ca. 70% fahren  ohne reaktion weiter (gucken mal komisch, mehr nicht) 10% regten sich offensichtlich über uns auf und, immerhin, 20% grüßten auch mal zurrück.....irgendwie komisch. Die Meisten machen dann ehwiso nen recht verwirrten Eindruck.... vielleicht sind sie es nur nicht gewöhnt... [revolutionsmodus on]lasst uns doch mal ab jetzt einfach ALLE Biker grüßen. Vielleicht verändert sich ja was [revolutionsmodus off]
> Möchte oben gesagtes aber auch nicht verallgemeinern, da ich auch n Kumpel hab, der RR rennen fährt und doch ziehmlich okay iss....   vielleicht hatten wir auch einfach "pech" mit den Testern...was solls....
> 
> gruß
> nik



Könnte auch an der Testregion liegen. Im Rhein-Main Gebiet ist fast jeder notorisch unfreundlich...  

@nazgul
Du kannst es ja handeln wie du möchtest, aber erfahrungsgemäß sind Pauschalisierungen irgendwie engstirnig...

Sorry for off-topic

Cheers
H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nazgul (18. Mai 2005)

h-walk schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte auch an der Testregion liegen. Im Rhein-Main Gebiet ist fast jeder notorisch unfreundlich...
> 
> @nazgul
> Du kannst es ja handeln wie du möchtest, aber erfahrungsgemäß sind Pauschalisierungen irgendwie engstirnig...
> ...


@h-walk
da hast du recht mit dem pauschalurteil.aber ich habe extra darauf hingewiesen,dass es mir hier nicht um verallgemeinerung ging sondern das es ein fakt ist,wie sich die rennfahrerszene uns gegenüber benimmt!!!!!!!
schau dir den test von flying-nik an.genau so ist es.leider!!
ich will hier keinen beleidigen aber das ist nun mal tatsache.

ride on

nazgul


----------



## Deleted 28330 (18. Mai 2005)

zerstört bitte nicht unsere harmonie hier!  
 dieses geschwafel nützt keinem was. einfach jeden grüßen. wenn einer nicht zurückgrüßt, ist wurscht.


----------



## Kacy (19. Mai 2005)

also ich versteh diesen ganzen ärger nicht!
als ich von meinem kumpel gehört habe, das der trail zerstört ist, war ich natürlich auch nicht begeistert.
ein echt toller dh, den ich auch mit meinem cc-fully gern mal unter die stollen nehme.
natürlich benutze ich dann nicht die ganzen rampen, sondern umfahre sie. das ist aber auch für unsere fraktion der ccler und tourer kein grund diese zu zerstören- im gegenteil, wenn gerade mal einer von euch verrückten  darüber springt gucken wir gerne staunend zu!

ach ja: und wenn ein biker vorbei fährt, dann gucke ich nicht erst ob er protektoren trägt oder nicht, wie dick seine schlappen sind, oder wieviel federweg seine gabel hat- er wird einfach gegrüsst!!!
wir haben ja wohl genug ärger mit den rotsocken und anderem getier, da müssen wir uns nicht auch noch untereinander die stimmung vermiesen, oder?!! 

idioten und besonders coole gibts in jeder bike-fraktion, aber bitte nicht verallgemeinern!!!


----------



## Nazgul (19. Mai 2005)

also ich will jetzt nicht wieder irgendwas verallgemeinern aber ich habe heute den test gemacht.ich bin bei uns durchs wiedtal gefahren weil schönes wetter war und habe sehr vile rennfahrer und ccler getroffen.
mich haben 98% der rennfahrer entweder doof angeschaut oder nicht gegrüßt.  komischerweiße hat mich aber jeder der ccler gegrüßt.woran liegt das wohl??  also man sieht hier wieder bestätigt,was ich schon vorher leider festellen musste.
klar es schein ja ausnahmen zu geben aber diese bilanz mit den bisher begegneten rennfahrern ist finster.


----------



## SlaytanicDH (19. Mai 2005)

Ende gu, alles gut!!!!  
Der Aufbau des Trails wird die Bikergemeinde im Deister zusammenschweißen!
....*Sonntag * wird "gearbeitet" und geheitzt!
_14:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Laube_.
Einige CC-Posts waren am ende sehr konstruktiv, besonders der von dem Münderaner!
Let's ride- the holy trail- the GRAB-TRAIL ))))))))))))))))))))))
bis dann
slaytanic 

Frage: wie wirkt ne Highrollerspur neben der eines Forstmonstertrucks..?
         - kein Kommentar!


----------



## luetzel (20. Mai 2005)

Hey Kacy!
Dein Bruder und ich kommen natürlich auch... bringe ein paar Handballer mit. Danach können wir ja noch 2-3 hm machen    
Bis balde im Walde...


----------



## Gerrit (21. Mai 2005)

Moin,
meine Karre kriegt dieses WE eine frische Kopfdichtung, ich kann dem kollektiven Aufräumen blöderweise nicht beiwohnen. 
Schade, hätte gern mal die Gesichter zu den nicks gesehen.

Denkt dran, euch mit reichlich Autan o.ä. chemischen Kampfstoffen einzunebeln. Die Zecken sind durstig und Borelliose nicht lustig.

gerrit


----------



## Edith L. (23. Mai 2005)

SlaytanicDH schrieb:
			
		

> ....*Sonntag * wird "gearbeitet".....!
> _14:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Laube_.



Und wie wars denn nu?


----------



## Brook (26. Mai 2005)

Würde mich auch interessieren ... wie weit seit Ihr gekommen?

Was ist mit dem Double über den Waldschneisse im obersten Abschnitt? Schaut Ihr euch die Strecke auch noch einwenig genauer an?

Antwort?


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. Mai 2005)

Vielleicht sollte man den Jungs ein Care Paket in den Knast schicken?  
gruzBAM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (30. Mai 2005)

moin, das war ja mal ne nette geschichte am nachmittag. ich selbst fahre eigentlich alles. ob auf, ab, asphalt, in der luft oder was es sonst noch gibt.
die dhler sind nicht nur gehirnlose schüler (bin ja auch schon fast 40). ccler sind auch nicht viel anders als rrler (hängt auch immer die zunge raus).
morgen grüsse ich mal alle ccler auf meinem rr. mal sehen, wie die bilanz dann aussieht. gebaut hab ich auch schon. wurde auch plattgemacht. waren wohl eltern, die angst um ihre kids mit 90 fullys hatten. vollstes verständnis meinerseits. freu mich über jeden hügel, wo die räder den boden verlassen.
der spacken grüsst die spacken,
stefan
@ nazgul: 5jahre bist du schon biker? 6 davon wohl als profi. ich stell meine 30j mal daneben. locker bleiben junge!


----------



## Nazgul (2. Juni 2005)

kiko schrieb:
			
		

> @ nazgul: 5jahre bist du schon biker? 6 davon wohl als profi. ich stell meine 30j mal daneben. locker bleiben junge!


was geht denn mit dir ab   
hab ich irgendetwas falsch gemacht.ich fahre seit 5 jahren cc bike und seit 1/2 jahr freeride.also versteh nich ganz was du meinst.


----------



## kiko (2. Juni 2005)

mensch, du kannst doch nicht nach kurzer erfahrungsphase eine ganze gemeinschaft in den dreck ziehen. wo du doch meist wohl kaum auf asphalt unterwegs bist. idioten gibts nu mal überall. anhalten bei einer panne ist fast pflicht. dier rler haben meist nur eben den falschen schlauch dabei. ich hab sogar ehrfurcht vor den treckingradfahrern, oder hast du schonmal probiert 4000km mit einem 40kg rad zu fahren. überdenke deine einstellung und werde ein bisschen tolleranter gegenüber anderen. wir sitzen alle auf 2 rädern.
war sicher nicht bös gemeint.
bis bald im bikepark ( wenn ich deine kiste erkenne)
stefan
ps: beine rasieren find ich unsinnig (leg mich nich andauernd hin und massiert werde ich auch nich)


----------



## Nazgul (2. Juni 2005)

kiko schrieb:
			
		

> mensch, du kannst doch nicht nach kurzer erfahrungsphase eine ganze gemeinschaft in den dreck ziehen. wo du doch meist wohl kaum auf asphalt unterwegs bist. idioten gibts nu mal überall. anhalten bei einer panne ist fast pflicht. dier rler haben meist nur eben den falschen schlauch dabei. ich hab sogar ehrfurcht vor den treckingradfahrern, oder hast du schonmal probiert 4000km mit einem 40kg rad zu fahren. überdenke deine einstellung und werde ein bisschen tolleranter gegenüber anderen. wir sitzen alle auf 2 rädern.
> war sicher nicht bös gemeint.
> bis bald im bikepark ( wenn ich deine kiste erkenne)
> stefan
> ps: beine rasieren find ich unsinnig (leg mich nich andauernd hin und massiert werde ich auch nich)


ich will jetzt nochmal für immer klar stellen,dass ich alle radfahrer ohne einschränkung tollariere!!!ich habe auch extra noch in späteren beiträgen darauf hingewiesen,dass ich nicht verallgemeinern möchte.ich bin halt nur manchmal etwas sauer über einige.aber wie du schon sagst es gibt überall mal idioten.also sorry für meine am anfang etwas blöde weise und danke für die verbesserung den jeder macht mal fehler.
also bis dann wenn wir uns mal sehen(bin oft in winterberg mit dem demo 9)   

ride on nazgul(lukas)


----------



## supasini (2. Juni 2005)

zum Grüßen:
ich fahre MTB (lieber) und RR (zum Training, wenn ich wenig Zeit habe,...) - als alter Motoradfahrer ist mir das Grüßen immer noch in Fleisch und Blut, wenn ich auf dem Asphalt rumfahre, ich grüße oft andere RRler. Und: RRler grüßen fast nie zurück und ich habe es noch nie erlebt, dass mich einer gegrüßt hätte! das hat ÜBERHAUPT NIX mit dem anderen Rad zu tun, das scheint einfach unüblich! (ist auch aus der gebückten Haltung und im ständigen Kampf gegen die Uhr und jede Menge innerer Schweinehunde nicht ganz einfach!)  

und jetzt OT @ nazgul: deine Schreibe is ne Zumutung, versuch doch mal etwas mehr auf Orthografie zu setzen


----------



## Nazgul (2. Juni 2005)

wieso was denn z.b  
das ich das "noch mal" falsch geschrieben habe weiß ich es wird "nochmal" geschrieben.
wenn es noch um groß oder klein geht,ich schreibe immer alles klein!!
aber ich achte drauf.ich denke es ist ja nicht böse gemeint


----------



## Deleted 28330 (4. Juni 2005)

lächerlich, wie sich manche rechtschreibfanatiker hier auftun. übrigens: "Motorradfahrer" schreibt man mit doppel-r.


----------



## Nazgul (8. Juni 2005)

alex m. schrieb:
			
		

> lächerlich, wie sich manche rechtschreibfanatiker hier auftun. übrigens: "Motorradfahrer" schreibt man mit doppel-r.


Ja seh ich auch so.Der Typ ist etwas neben der Spur.     :kotz:  Aber das haben eigentlich alle Deutschlehrer so an sich..........Muhahahahaha


----------



## FlatterAugust (8. Juni 2005)

Nazgul schrieb:
			
		

> Ja seh ich auch so.Der Typ ist etwas neben der Spur.     :kotz:  Aber das haben eigentlich alle Deutschlehrer an so an sich..........Muhahahahaha



Na ja, Hauptsache Du findest die richtige. Allerdings, mit etwas mehr Hirn und gesunder Rechtschreibung, vielleicht wäre Deine " Kontaktsuche" im Klassikforum ja erfolgreicher gewesen,.......Muhahahahaha.   
Aber nein, wie konnte ich das vergessen, die sind ja auch alle doof.  

GruzBAM_ichbindoofkannlesenundschreiben _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nazgul (8. Juni 2005)

FlatterAugust schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, Hauptsache Du findest die richtige. Allerdings, mit etwas mehr Hirn und gesunder Rechtschreibung, vielleicht wäre Deine " Kontaktsuche" im Klassikforum ja erfolgreicher gewesen,.......Muhahahahaha.
> Aber nein, wie konte ich das vergessen, die sind ja auch alle doof.
> 
> GruzBAM_ichbindoofkannlesenundschreiben _


Kommt mir das nur so vor,oder magst du es,zu schauen welche Fehler die Leute gemacht haben und Dich daran aufzuziehen   Also mir ist es ********gal was du von mir denkst,aber einen kleinen Tip möchte ich Dir geben.Schau lieber selber auf Deine fehler und scheiss nicht jeden zusammen und bring jeden noch so unbedeuteten Fehler zu tage.   Ich denke,dass das nicht nur meine Meinung ist,sondern derer vieler. 
Ach ja,und ob ich die richtige finde???Das hab ich schon Klug********r.Aber sie hat schon genug Hirn sodass ich andere Sachen mit ihr machen kann als Beschis*ene Rechtschreibung.
Ich glaub,dass du viel zu sehr mit der Welt um sich herum beschäftigt bist,weil du es für nötig hälst,immer alles zu verbessern zu müssen,kommst du garnicht zu anderen Sachen.Ich hab son´ Vogel in meiner KLasse.Und weißt auch warum er genau wie du ist???Weil er verdammt beschissen dran ist mit sich und der Welt.Er muss immer über allen stehen um sich wenigsten das kleine bischen zuschreiben zu können.Ich glaub,dass nennt Aufmerksarmkeitsdefizitsyndrom.Aber nichts für ungut,musste ja nicht persöhnlich nehmen.


----------



## Nazgul (8. Juni 2005)

alex m. schrieb:
			
		

> so jetzt wird plakativ (kein besonderheit in diesem thread):
> leute wie flatteraugust haben angst vor dh und sprüngen. da sie ihre angst nicht überwiden können, versuchen sie diesen sport als unsportlich und helsbrecherisch darzustellen ohne auch nur geringste ansätze im verständnis von unserem sport. das ist nicht etwa eine provokation - nein, das ist pure wahrheit!


----------



## FlatterAugust (8. Juni 2005)

Nazgul schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja,und ob ich die richtige finde???Das hab ich schon Klug********r.Aber sie hat schon genug Hirn sodass ich andere Sachen mit ihr machen kann als Beschis*ene Rechtschreibung.



So so, Deine Freundin heißt also Spur. Ein etwas seltsamer Name für ein junges Mädchen, aber mit großen T....n und toller Figur kann man den Namen ja verschmerzen. Ich würde Sie einfach Mäuschen nennen.   

Ob die vielen anderen für die Du hier sprichst, auch nicht kapiert haben das ich mich natürlich darauf bezog: 





			
				Nazgul schrieb:
			
		

> Ja seh ich auch so.Der Typ ist etwas neben der Spur.


  
So, ich mache jetzt Schluss, im Gegensatz zu Dir, weiss ich wann es genug ist.

gruzBAM_bergabtotalängstlich_


----------



## Nazgul (8. Juni 2005)

Ok alles klar!!!Ich muss sagen,ich bin ziehmlich dähmlich gewesen.    Das war absolut bescheuert.Aber da geb ich jetzt keinen Kommentar von mir zu MIR.Ich würde sagen,wir belassen es bei der Sache und streiten nicht ewig weiter.Ich bin der Meinung,dass das zu nichts führt.


----------



## Gerrit (9. Juni 2005)

Ich würde sagen, ihr tragt eure komische "Diskussion" (bzw. Selbstdarstellungssession) per PM oder Knüppel aus - aber nicht in einem öffentlichen Forum unter dem Schutz der Anonymität. Redet ihr sonst auch in dem Ton? Was soll der Quatsch?

gerrit


----------



## Nazgul (9. Juni 2005)

Ich hab doch gesagt,dass ich keinen Bock auf streiten habe!!!!!!!!Und gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (10. Juni 2005)

Gerrit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde sagen, ihr tragt eure komische "Diskussion" (bzw. Selbstdarstellungssession) per PM oder Knüppel aus - aber nicht in einem öffentlichen Forum unter dem Schutz der Anonymität. Redet ihr sonst auch in dem Ton? Was soll der Quatsch?
> 
> gerrit



Na, wenigstens bist Du besser als wir! Oder warum mischt Du Dich moralgeschwängert  in ein gerade im beiderseitigem Einvernehmen beendetes Geplänkel ein? Und, auf die Idee mit dem Knüppel wäre ich ohne Deine hilfreiche Anregung garnicht gekommen. 

gruzBAM_andiehelleseitedesforums_


----------



## Deleted 28330 (10. Juni 2005)

wie wärs wenn du von diesem forum wegflatterst und dich zu deinen rumflatternden kollegen wie zum beispiel dem deisterbruddler gesellst? deine sinnfreie kommentare braucht kein schwein. ab mit dir auf die ignorierliste!


----------



## Sir Gempi (10. Juni 2005)

Aber Freunde der flockigen Flatulenz, wer wird denn gleich streiten?

Wer dähmlich mit h schreibt ist nähmlich? => Dähmlich!

Wat seidn ihr alle so aggro hier? Und wo ist der Hase? Und überhaupt???

Gruß Graf Furzek von Gemp, polnischer Analadel


----------



## Nazgul (10. Juni 2005)

Sach mal,fängst Du jetzt auch schon an oder was??Dann hab ich halt dämlich mit h geschrieben.Na und,kann mal passieren.Sollte es zwar nicht aber es ist halt so.Also ich bin hier nicht aggro,sondern du schmeißt grade wieder nen Streit vom Stapel!!!Wie schon gesagt,für mich ist die Sache gelaufen.Ich hab keinen Bock auf ewige nutzloße Disskussionen.Also hoffe,dass das hiermit ein Ende hat

Cheers Nazgul


----------



## asco1 (11. Juni 2005)

POPCORN!!!! - Man bringe mir mehr Popcorn!      

Oh man Kinnerz!!!!!


----------



## Nazgul (11. Juni 2005)

Hase wo bist du???Mach dem Ärger ein Ende....................................


----------



## Deleted 28330 (12. Juni 2005)

jaja mir ist schon oft aufgefallen, dass streitereien im forum viel interessanter sind als fachliches gelaber. und warum wollen dann manche den hasen herbeirufen, damit der ruhe und ordnung schafft? und warum jetzt, wo unser flatterkollege uns schon so lange mit seiner strahlender kompetenz in allen sachgebieten erfreut, vor allem denen, die nichts mit dem radfahren zu tun haben?
aber im ernst: irgendwie schreiben wir alle am thema vorbei, oder wie hieß noch mal der thread?


----------



## FlatterAugust (13. Juni 2005)

alex m. schrieb:
			
		

> jaja mir ist schon oft aufgefallen, dass streitereien im forum viel interessanter sind als fachliches gelaber. und warum wollen dann manche den hasen herbeirufen, damit der ruhe und ordnung schafft? und warum jetzt, wo unser flatterkollege uns schon so lange mit seiner strahlender kompetenz in allen sachgebieten erfreut, vor allem denen, die nichts mit dem radfahren zu tun haben?
> aber im ernst: irgendwie schreiben wir alle am thema vorbei, oder wie hieß noch mal der thread?



Na, ja, im Gegesatz zu Dir fahre ich den Berg in beide Richtungen, und stehe nicht den ganzen Tag an meinen selbstgebauten Buckeln und prahle mit meinen Heldentaten. 

Dieser Thread hieß übrigens " Wie beleidige ich am besten andere Biker und tarne es als Diskussion und bin beleidigt wenn mir das keiner abnimmt "  
Ja, ja , verdrehtes  Dreigestirn deutscher Maschinenbaukunst, wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, so schallt es eben auch heraus.

@ Sir Gempi

Hallo Edler Herr, Reiter der Apokalypse ( Laternepfahl   ), endlich erwacht aus der Starre des Winterlichen Dauerschlafes?
Wieso streit? Nun mal ganz Reläääxxxt   , gemessen am Ursprungspost ist es hier doch extrem kuschelig geworden   . Und, was schert es den Löwen wenn die Schakale heulen ?

gruzBAM


----------



## rpo35 (13. Juni 2005)

Eins vorab: Die Zerstörung ist mit nichts zu entschuldigen, egal wer es war ! Ich will nur kurz auf das Verhältnis zwischen den CC-lern, FR und Downhiller usw... eingehen.

Ich war an diesem WE bei einem Treffen im süddeutschen Raum. Es war ein bunt gemischter Haufen aller 3 Fraktionen und aller Altersklassen. Ein traumhaftes Erlebnis mit jede Menge Spaß. Alles wurde bestaunt und respektiert; die geilen Sprünge der Jungs mit dem derberen Material sowie die Sprints der CC-Fliegen... . Kann Euch, wenn ihr wollt, in Kürze etwas mehr dazu liefern, sobald der Bericht fertig ist und die Bilder hochgeladen wurden.
Es geht also auch anders und liegt in meinen Augen leider immer an den einzelnen Menschen. Und die sind nicht gut oder schlecht, weil sie CC-ler oder Downhiller sind... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## hollow (13. Juni 2005)

FlatterAugust schrieb:
			
		

> *Na, ja, im Gegesatz zu Dir fahre ich den Berg in beide Richtungen* , und stehe nicht den ganzen Tag an meinen selbstgebauten Buckeln *und prahle mit meinen Heldentaten. *



aha, soviel also dazu...wer prahlt?
aber stimmt schon, überall blockieren diese scheiss dhler die strecken da sie den ganzen tag vor ihren "buckeln" stehen...finde ich auch total ********...   


			
				FlatterAugust schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Thread hieß übrigens " Wie beleidige ich am besten andere Biker und tarne es als Diskussion und bin beleidigt wenn mir das keiner abnimmt "



mh, nicht dass ich mich entsinnen könnte, also bei mir heisst er "Springer DH zerstört! Hinterfotziges Verhalten einiger CCler!!" und wurde von einigen leuten von beiden fraktionen auch zum diskutieren genutzt, nicht zum outen seiner eigenen dummheit, wie es andere gemacht haben.... 




> gemessen am Ursprungspost ist es hier doch extrem kuschelig geworden



hm, das ist ansichtssache...vielleicht könnte es sein das du das nur so siehst?...vielleicht könnte es aber auch daran liegen dass du KOMPLETT vom thema abweichst/abgewichen bist?
...schwierige frage...

ich stimme dir voll zu, rpo35. die mehrheit mag ja sehr nett sein und uns respektieren....diese respektieren wir auch...aber dann kommen solche negativbeispiele wie dieser flatteraugust und andere spezialisten daher und werfen den cc sport in ein verdammt schlechtes licht...ich würde sagen, selber schuld...

schade dass es immerwieder solche idioten geben muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (13. Juni 2005)

Nabend!

Der Thread hier ist nun erstmal dicht - zumindest für ein paar Tage.

In der Zeit können sich die entsprechenden Personen die dafür verantwortlich sind mal ein paar Gedanken über die Gründe machen - oder einfach mal radfahren gehen...

Die Idee an anderer Stelle im Forum mit *eurer* sinnlosen Diskussion weiter zu machen bitte ich gleich wieder zu verwerfen. Danke.


----------

